# sync a programmed transponder key 03' altima



## cgood010 (Mar 6, 2013)

I lost my key that was cut and programmed by a locksmith. But i have my old keys that I ofcourse found a month after the locksmith had got me a new key for $340. So i have the original nissan key and a all metal non transponder key. Both turn in the ignition but wont start. Is there a way to sync my transponder key to my car, without having to take it to the dealer or locksmith? Thanks. 

Chris


----------



## Adam Lyth (Dec 19, 2018)

Transponder keys do not have a battery. It is an embedded chip which is powered by the radio signals itself that are sent by the car. The radio signals are of a very low strength that they activate the chip only when the key is very near to the dashboard or when it is pushed into the ignition to start the car.If you just want to lock and unlock the doors of your car, you do not need the transponder key but to start your car, you need the transponder key. If you have to go for car key replacement, you need to either go to the local automotive locksmith or contact your car dealer.


----------

